# Document Management Software for FreeBSD



## jjthomas (Dec 18, 2009)

I have boxes of papers that I need to keep.  I am looking for a program that runs on FreeBSD, of course, that will let me scan everything into the computer.

Is there anything available for FreeBSD?

I've looked at the various wiki software and it seems like overkill...  but if it works.

Thank you.

-JJ


----------

